# tablet operating systems.



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a tablet soon.

I'd like to
watch video (Unforunately everything is in itunes format)
e reader
music.
hopefully put my pdf's on to it to read later

have jpegs of sketchup models put on there for when I meet customers.
typically I will export several different views of a sketchup model and show the jpegs to customers on my laptop. I don't want the hassle of trying hook up a mouse in a customers house. And If I feel the customer is good, I will let them have a copy of the jpegs


so I seem to have 3 choices in the tablet market
1. Apple. (not much chance I'll pay $500) 
2. Android
3.Qnx? The rim playbook.


I'm uneducated with this tech, but from my reading, android seems to be the best choice as far as apps, and usability. (apple is best, but too much $$)

What is android? many mfg, make tablets that run android, where as apple has ios and rim has it;s own.

and lastly, I've got my eye on a lenovo 7" idea pad (16gig) is this a solid choice? 
It runs android 2.3 gingerbread? 

Thanks nerds

:laughing:


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

Certainly no expert here, but:

Go with a 10"er if you can, as it will be easier for the HO to see while at the table.

I use the same concept for a presentation, exept that I make a walk through movie with sound effects. So far it blows people away! Have not had a chance to use it all that much yet, but I am betting our closing ratio will go up pretty good for next busy season.


I also keep fotos of recent jobs that I can use during the sales presentation.

Here is something you might want to read: http://www.deckmagazine.com/abstract/424.html

This is what I went with, It is the Acer Iconia and I got it for about 350: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/group/tablets. I already have an android phone, so it took me about 1 1/2 minutes to have it all pretty much figured out.

Also, use the 'search' feature on this site and you will find a few realated discussions.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Right now I believe the iPad is got its stuff together the best. This, however, will soon be challenged once the next generation of Android tablets are released. There are some alleged quad-core Android tablets coming that will have ICS (Android 4.0). I'd wait for them before making any definitive choice.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Right now I believe the iPad is got its stuff together the best. This, however, will soon be challenged once the next generation of Android tablets are released. There are some alleged quad-core Android tablets coming that will have ICS (Android 4.0). I'd wait for them before making any definitive choice.


For full on flexibility go with android. For a smooth, polished UI get apple.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

R u invested in android, blackberry or apple for your smartphone? 

Consider that. They will work much more harmoniously


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> For full on flexibility go with android. For a smooth, polished UI get apple.


Android 4.0 is much more polished than any of the 3.x versions. From the videos I've seen, it's a major improvement. I have yet to see it in full action on a tablet. I think I posted a video a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here it is. This is bad-ass. However, I'd still wait until after the CES to see all that's upcoming. It's only a few weeks away.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/asus-android-tegra-ics/


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Here it is. This is bad-ass. However, I'd still wait until after the CES to see all that's upcoming. It's only a few weeks away.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/asus-android-tegra-ics/


Remember this. Alot of horsepower is great , but If the transmission can't convert to movement... It just spins

Ics looks like a great improvement. 

I am an apple fanboi...yes.. Until the misses ordered a galaxy nexus for me as a Christmas gift!!! 

Now hopefully I'll have it soon. 



Always wanted an android device and why not the top of the line.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike- said:


> R u invested in android, blackberry or apple for your smartphone?
> 
> Consider that. They will work much more harmoniously


Iphone here.

I actually really like it, but dam $500 for the most basic tablet?

And can I import pdf's?


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 24, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> Iphone here.
> 
> I actually really like it, but dam $500 for the most basic tablet?
> 
> And can I import pdf's?


yes, there are apps (even free ones, ibook for one) that you can use to import pdf's.

I am an apple fan boy so iwon't give my opinion on which on iwould buy


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been using ICS on my Xoom, and I must say it is a HUGE improvement in terms of speed and smoothness over Honey Comb... I've never used an iPad - or at least not for more then 5 minutes - but I'm happy with my Xoom. I can read pdfs, display jpgs, edit office files, surf the net, use an sd card for additional storage.... 

I can't say if iOS can do all that... or what. But I think there will be more options with android compared to iOS long term.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I'm on my way home from the store with an iPad (32gig)


I tried all of them and the apple just seemed more intuitive and seemed to feel better I my hands


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> Well, I'm on my way home from the store with an iPad (32gig)
> 
> I tried all of them and the apple just seemed more intuitive and seemed to feel better I my hands


Jealous.


----------



## rockybird (Oct 31, 2011)

*tablets*

take a look at the Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet, this is a really great machine. I use it for just about everything on the jobsite, great pressure sensitive stylus with a 32GB, not a goofy spongetipped excuse for a writing/drawing tool. If you want a real tough tablet thats geared for business, I would highly recommend. I have had mine since October and love it. The speaker is the weakest point but not a deal breaker. Comes with several on board apps that you actually will use.
I looked long and tried out several before buying, this blows away the ipad (which just isnt my style anyway). good luck in your quest


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea, the iPad is garbage, i think we'll see a sketchup app in a short time and android will handle it better since it offers cursor support (mouse via Bluetooth or USB). You might THINK cursor support on a tablet is dumb till you actually try it, it opens up a world of possibilities.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> I'm looking to purchase a tablet soon.





hughjazz said:


> Well, I'm on my way home from the store with an iPad (32gig)



You didn't mess around :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You didn't mess around :laughing:


Yeah,:laughing:

I was planning on trying out the playbook and an android tonight.

When I picked up the iPad I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

hughjazz said:


> Well, I'm on my way home from the store with an iPad (32gig)
> 
> I tried all of them and the apple just seemed more intuitive and seemed to feel better I my hands


It just works. Nice choice. Congrats on expanding the IOS following. 

Endless Apps and iCloud integration. That's how I roll.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Yea, the iPad is garbage, i think we'll see a sketchup app in a short time and android will handle it better since it offers cursor support (mouse via Bluetooth or USB). You might THINK cursor support on a tablet is dumb till you actually try it, it opens up a world of possibilities.


I think you are the only one who I can recall who is a fan of cursor support.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike- said:


> I think you are the only one who I can recall who is a fan of cursor support.


And when sketchup is released for android/ios you'll understand why. Most people don't have a clue about cursor support much less ever used it. 

Would you replace your desktop monitor with a touchscreen and throw away your mouse?


----------

